# The last march of the ents - Fountain Diorama



## The Lord of the Build (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I would like to show you my last diorama "The last march of the ents"

I would love to get some feedbacks from the LOTR community. I look forward to see what you think about it


----------

